# nasojejunal tube placement



## bluemoon1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Code 43752: The descriptor does not indicate if this includes is a nasojejunal tube placement using EGD with fluroscopic guidance. If not what would the correct code be for a nasojejunal procedure with upper encoscopy and fluoroscopic guidance. Help. Thanks


----------



## j.berkshire (Aug 4, 2010)

Without seeing the procedure report, I suggest you look at the description of CPT 43761 and the instructions for fluoro to see if that fits the documented service.


----------

